# SBN 2010 pics



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is some pics from SBN 2010. Seem's like a bunch wanted to see Scott's car so I thought I would post those first. I will post some other pics once I get a chance.

Front of Ocean Center










Scott's car


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

Car is SICK


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Will Castro










Girls in Sony booth










will add more later.....


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

My wife and I passed Will in the Hilton one night at SBN! He smiled at my wife and she was wet legs from then on!!!  I now call her Mrs. Castro!!! LOL


----------

